
KubeCon postponed - Novel Coronavirus Update - alexellisuk
https://events.linuxfoundation.org/kubecon-cloudnativecon-europe/attend/novel-coronavirus-update/
======
geerlingguy
Just clarifying that this is KubeCon + CloudNativeCon _Amsterdam_, which was
scheduled for March 30 - April 2, and that it is being postponed to sometime
in July or August (TBD).

Also noted in the post is that KubeCon + CloudNativeCon + Open Source Summit
Shanghai is cancelled entirely.

------
alexellisuk
Conversation on Twitter -
[https://twitter.com/CloudNativeFdn/status/123523543451668070...](https://twitter.com/CloudNativeFdn/status/1235235434516680704)

